# L.A. County Animal Care & ControlCastaic Shelter



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

If anyone lives near this shelter, they just listed about 25 baby pigeons for adoption on Petfinder 

http://search.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?animal=&breed=&age=&size=&specialNeeds=&declawedPets=&children=&status=&id=&internal=&contact=&name=&shelterid=CA672&sort=&preview=1


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been there and done that at Castaic .. it's way further than I can go right now (95 miles each way) AND you need to get straight with them BEFORE going what it's going to cost you to get the birds out. I think I got about 50 pigeons and some chickens when I went there a couple of years ago .. the birds aren't free, but they are reasonable.

Terry


----------

